# Bubba and Junior



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bubba and Junior were standing at the base of a flagpole, looking up,
when a blond-haired lady walked by and asks what they were doing.

"We're supposed to find the height of the flagpole," said Bubba, "but
we don't have a ladder."

The woman took a wrench from her purse, loosened a few bolts, and
laid the pole down. Then she took a tape measure from her pocket,
took a measurement & announced "Eighteen feet, six inches". With
that, she turned and walked away.

Junior shook his head and laughed. "Ain't that just like a blond? We
ask for the height, and she gives us the length".

(Bubba and Junior are currently working on the reconstruction of the 
New Orleans Levees.)


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

true oh so true


----------

